# 2nd fear period?



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

My 22 week old Aidan has recently started acting more fearful than before. He spooks really easy and will run away with tail between his legs, etc. I took him to a popular place here in TN that has a 3 mile walking path that goes around a lake. I came to a part that has a bridge with the lake under it. A kid came past him on a tricycle and before I knew it, he bolted off and jumped right into the lake! I had him on the leash and was about to go in after him, but thankfully a nice guy came over and was able to pull him out of the water for me. There are a lot of little things that spook him that didn’t before. We socialized him during his critical period, and will take him in stores, walks, meet new people, loud noises, etc. I read it’s common to go through this period. One thing we’ve always had issues with is he doesn’t want to get in the car/truck and will run away when we try to get him to come to the vehicle. He rides in the truck just fine and has been on many trips. Not sure why he’s afraid, but we have to pick him up and carry him to put him in the truck every time. That’s not so bad now, but the vet thinks he’s going to be eventually about 80lbs. He’s about 47lbs and I can barely pick him up even now. He also sleeps with us and won’t jump on the bed, but I realize he may be too young for that. He’s my 1st golden. I’ve always had labs and they loved going on rides and would easily jump up into the car. He’s such a great puppy and we really don’t have any other issues as he’s potty trained and minds really well.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Awe Aiden? sounds like a second fear period. It’s about that time frame. There are some excellent reads out there on how to behave when your pup is at that period .... as the dog mom. LOL We are just behind you as you saw in the dog food post. Tucker 21 weeks and 43lbs. Not looking forward to his fear period if it’s obvious to me (some aren’t I have read). But it’ll be fine. Normal. And so many great threads for advice. ? hang in there Aiden and family lol ?? here’s Tucker and my senior Golden mix Ashes ??


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks Tucker’s mamma! Your pups are adorable! feel like there’s so much to learn! It’s nice to have people going through the same stuff! It’s fun to compare similar things we’re going through and to know we’re not alone in dealing with all this! I’ve been trying to get info from our breeder to find other puppies in his litter. 
I think it would be fun to see siblings and their progress and personality’s in his litter, but can’t find any info on this. I picked Aidan because he was super cute and had a while spot on his head. The breeder said the 
Serges puppy seemed to like me more; but there were about 12 pups and all but 3 were almost identical other than the spot on his head! I’m so happy I picked him out as he’s the best puppy ��


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lori Dwyer said:


> Thanks Tucker’s mamma! Your pups are adorable! feel like there’s so much to learn! It’s nice to have people going through the same stuff! It’s fun to compare similar things we’re going through and to know we’re not alone in dealing with all this! I’ve been trying to get info from our breeder to find other puppies in his litter.
> I think it would be fun to see siblings and their progress and personality’s in his litter, but can’t find any info on this. I picked Aidan because he was super cute and had a while spot on his head. The breeder said the
> Serges puppy seemed to like me more; but there were about 12 pups and all but 3 were almost identical other than the spot on his head! I’m so happy I picked him out as he’s the best puppy ��


So much to learn for sure ! It’s fun. I just think Aiden is so handsome too. And these threads help for sure lol Makes you feel like you’re not going cray! LOL and thanks. Ashes is my senior love. Tucker we didn’t get to pick out. I mean we chose him carefully, of course ? but, he was our breeders last male so we didn’t have a selection. I’m like you tho, he’s an amazing pup! ? Our breeder just had some more pups, too. Tucks dad been busy with another female lol ! I’d love to meet his siblings but they’re a bit spread out lol on to the next chapter / next thing. I love that I’m not the only “mamma” out there at all in fact, that’s super into their dog(s). Training, learning, loving, paying close attention to. Giving more than a rats butt about having good happy doggos ? sure are my loves !


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

If I remember right you said he hasn't been to any training classes. Attending a group class helps to build confidence and gives safe exposure to lots of noises and situations. How you respond to his fear can also be a factor in helping him not be fearful as well. Getting feedback from other owners in a class of pups about the same age may go a long way for you.

As far as not wanting to jump into the car or onto or off the bed could be physical. Did you ever get those shoulders/elbows x-rayed? I would guess it's very uncomfortable jumping down from certain heights and may not be physically able to jump into the car. Consulting an orthopedic might give you some answers.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi guys! Puddles I had no clue that I had pm’s until a few minutes ago. I sent you a message about his shoulders. We were never planning on letting him on the furniture, but we found we liked having him sleep with us, although we’ll probably have to get a King bed if he gets much bigger! He’s only allowed on one other recliner, which he jumps on just fine. Our bed is high up, so I’m thinking it’s too high for him right now so we pick him up and put him down. I can see the truck being too high also, but he even takes a lot of encouragement to get into the car. I know he can easily get in the car. We are about to go to puppy class starting next week. I signed him up a couple weeks ago, but we had 2 out of town trips to get past first. We actually took him with us on both trips since we didn’t want to leave him. He did great on the trips, and is very good riding several hours in the truck. Today I started teaching him to put his paws up on the bed so I just have to pick up his rear and push him onto the bed, ha! I’m sure puppy class will help! Tucker’s Mom I also would love to see and hear about his siblings, but same as you with being spread out!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lori Dwyer said:


> Hi guys! Puddles I had no clue that I had pm’s until a few minutes ago. I sent you a message about his shoulders. We were never planning on letting him on the furniture, but we found we liked having him sleep with us, although we’ll probably have to get a King bed if he gets much bigger! He’s only allowed on one other recliner, which he jumps on just fine. Our bed is high up, so I’m thinking it’s too high for him right now so we pick him up and put him down. I can see the truck being too high also, but he even takes a lot of encouragement to get into the car. I know he can easily get in the car. We are about to go to puppy class starting next week. I signed him up a couple weeks ago, but we had 2 out of town trips to get past first. We actually took him with us on both trips since we didn’t want to leave him. He did great on the trips, and is very good riding several hours in the truck. Today I started teaching him to put his paws up on the bed so I just have to pick up his rear and push him onto the bed, ha! I’m sure puppy class will help! Tucker’s Mom I also would love to see and hear about his siblings, but same as you with being spread out!


I was going to ask had you started manners or something yet. It helps so much. I love the classes. He’ll enjoy that too. On the car tucker isn’t afraid yet but also isn’t jumping for joy to get in. He rides like a champ tho. 

Have you googled a few articles on handling fear periods ? Good advice out there. I keep that locked and loaded in my phone to refer to lol. Like mentioned it seems to boil down to no forcing if a pup is afraid, business as usual and/or showing a pup “nothing to be afraid of here”.... I get the impression what’s most important is that I’m the one that doesn’t overreact. Hahaha go figure. LOL. 

I’m adoring Aidens pics. Here’s a new one of Tucker. Of all places in the dog park.... why not right in the dirt at the watering hole???? 

Mish ?


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Tucker’s Mom, he is SO darn cute! I just love the cream colored Golden’s! He’s even adorable dirty, ha! Have been reading up on the fear period stuff. I’m saving so much info in my “Aidan” note section on my iPad...really a ton to learn! I’ve been watching a bunch of training videos on YouTube. Like that guy Zak George. It’s interesting since I used to watch Caesar Milan, and they both have opposite methods (pack leader vs. positive reinforcement training)..I guess they both work though. I know I’ll make more progress when he’s in class!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lori Dwyer said:


> Tucker’s Mom, he is SO darn cute! I just love the cream colored Golden’s! He’s even adorable dirty, ha! Have been reading up on the fear period stuff. I’m saving so much info in my “Aidan” note section on my iPad...really a ton to learn! I’ve been watching a bunch of training videos on YouTube. Like that guy Zak George. It’s interesting since I used to watch Caesar Milan, and they both have opposite methods (pack leader vs. positive reinforcement training)..I guess they both work though. I know I’ll make more progress when he’s in class!


two different worlds of training. I’m a mix of both. But partly because I’m old school and had my Rottie. I much prefer positive reinforcement but there’s a few things I like to ensure I have alpha here. It’s more a vocal thing than anything. (Never a hand. Ever. Of course). Thanks I know I love all Goldens but had an eye towards the creamiest if creams lol. His breeder had another litter. I think I mentioned in PM. Tucker’s dad, new female. Jeeeepers are they a bundle of whiteness lol. Pic here. And for giggles here’s a pic of me with tucker at their farm on gotchya day when he was twelve weeks and than a funny pic of an attempt at the same pic a few nights ago. LOL


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I remember seeing this pic in the threads! I seriously think you have one of the best looking puppies I’ve seen! When I went to pick Aidan out, there were 6 males/6 females. All of them looked almost identical except there was one who was noticeably bigger, one quite smaller, and another that was almost cream...other than that they were practically all the same size and color. I had such a hard time picking! I knew I didn’t want the one who was biting my heels, ha! They were all very friendly and happy pups! Only reason I picked Aidan is that he came up and licked me, then I noticed a little white spot on the top of his head and said “I want this guy!” I always knew Golden’s come from cream to red, but I didn’t know there were different types. Tucker would be British right? I’m assuming Aidan is American.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lori Dwyer said:


> I remember seeing this pic in the threads! I seriously think you have one of the best looking puppies I’ve seen! When I went to pick Aidan out, there were 6 males/6 females. All of them looked almost identical except there was one who was noticeably bigger, one quite smaller, and another that was almost cream...other than that they were practically all the same size and color. I had such a hard time picking! I knew I didn’t want the one who was biting my heels, ha! They were all very friendly and happy pups! Only reason I picked Aidan is that he came up and licked me, then I noticed a little white spot on the top of his head and said “I want this guy!” I always knew Golden’s come from cream to red, but I didn’t know there were different types. Tucker would be British right? I’m assuming Aidan is American.


So his Pappa is from the Tramin Kennels in Odessa in the Ukraine. Our relatively green breeder REALLY paid a bundle for Jasper. Here’s a link to his lineage (the Tramin Kennel). His immediate pedigree is Ukraine and France. 

http://www.traminretrivers.com/


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

It might be a second fear period, although he's a bit young for it. If that's what it is, it should last two or three weeks, maybe a month. Be patient with him. If it lasts a lot longer, there might be something else going on, including a physical problem.



Reluctance to jump onto/into/off things can sometimes be due to a physical problem, often with shoulders. An x-ray might be useful.


Training is a really good way of boosting confidence. Your dog, at nearly 6 months of age, is a bit old for puppy class - it won't be useful. The cutoff age for puppy class at our training centre is 16 weeks. What you really need is a basic obedience class aimed at adolescent dogs. It's important to choose a school/centre that uses positive methods and focuses on teaching humans how to train dogs.


As for "type", a lot of the Goldens often referred to in North America as "English" or "British" have in fact been bred mainly for colour (very light) using dogs purchased from Eastern Europe, not Britain. I'm originally from England and can tell you that not all Goldens over there are cream-coloured; far from it. There's a very broad range of coat colours, ranging from deep reddish gold to very pale gold. However, there's a big market in North America, these days, for pale-coloured Goldens. The danger of breeding for colour alone is that other, more important factors (joint, eye and heart health, temperament, etc.) sometimes become secondary. It's important for buyers to do their homework and make sure that not only the litter's parents, but also the dogs two or three generations back in the pedigree, have proper core health clearances. This can be difficult to ascertain with imported dogs (language issues, problems with "false" clearances), and in addition, the standards are not always as stringent in certain other countries.


Best of luck with your pup! He's obviously very loved, and is lucky to have an owner who cares so much about him!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sounds like Tucker has some good lineage there! He really is beautiful! Ceege, thanks for the info! I’m going to try and get him an appointment this week and have the doc check him out. Very interesting stuff about the retriever types! I’m I the process of researching training classes. The one I was going to go to had some not so great reviews, but I’ll start ASAP


----------

